# IMHO - Nissan Rogue is a piece of trash



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

stlblues1967 if you reply nonsense here again , I will video tape many other issues I have with my Rogue and post it so everyone can see what a junk car it is .... things like the navigation screen goes pink and many many more .....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are not the person to be threatening anybody here. Its a shame you have had some minor problems-- some others have had worse-- but many have not had any. Typically, we try and help each other with problems, but here it seems you just want to bitch and flame anyone who tries to reason with you.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

actcdriver said:


> stlblues1967 if you reply nonsense here again , I will video tape many other issues I have with my Rogue and post it so everyone can see what a junk car it is .... things like the navigation screen goes pink and many many more .....


Do it. I want proof. I think you're full of crap.


----------

